# Grand Luxxe Maintenance Fees



## belor (Sep 5, 2014)

Can anybody provide details about maintenance fees for Grand Luxxe - e.g. suite versus villa, 1 bedroom vs. 2 bedroom vs. Presidential Villa, anything else?

Also do maintenance fees vary by contract - I've read here that some Vida owners have "pay if you use" maintenance fees, so it makes me wonder if those are higher than maintenance fees that owners who pay every year have to pay.

I'm most familiar with Royal Resorts where there fees seem to be very straight forward. I like to know this info as from past experience renting units, many owners are loath to rent below the maintenance fees

Thanx,

-john-


----------



## travs2 (Sep 5, 2014)

There are several levels of Grand Luxxe and counting.....  The Grand Luxxe Villa  MF are somewhere between $1600. - $1800 US / week.  Very good to have in a  contract that if an owner does not use in a particular year they do not have to pay the MF.  The units are very nice and large BUT no dishwasher for that price simply blows my mind.   Of course VIDA wants you to eat at their over priced restaurants.  IMHO not worth the high MF's.   The studio side has a nice separate sitting room with a small balcony ( but usually faces the building next to it in NV.... no real view to speak of ).  Most people do some cooking in the units and when one is there for an extended time it would be great to have a dishwasher.  .  Hope this helps!  Enjoy!


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 5, 2014)

I thought someone comes in and washes the dishes you leave in the sink?


----------



## travs2 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Grand Luxxe MF*

Now that would be "Luxxe...ury  " if someone came in to do dishes...hahahah no such luck! You can however get coffee in the morning from the coffee cart located in the hall next to your personal concierge.  Now that would be worth $1800US/wk.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 5, 2014)

Then maybe it was at that Royals that they do it.  I was sure it was someplace in Mexico that they did it when they did the daily housekeeping.  In fact t I thought it was like the full service gas stations in NJ where they purposely didn't put in dishwashers to keep the dishwashing job available.


----------



## saywhat (Sep 5, 2014)

Only stayed in the GM/MP if you give a nice tip to the maids they'll be happy to do a little extra.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 6, 2014)

They've washed dishes for us in the MP, but we always tip daily.
I usually try to clean up but sometimes time doesn't allow.


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 6, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> Then maybe it was at that Royals that they do it.  I was sure it was someplace in Mexico that they did it when they did the daily housekeeping.  In fact t I thought it was like the full service gas stations in NJ where they purposely didn't put in dishwashers to keep the dishwashing job available.



The Royals have dishwashers-- mechanical ones


----------



## mikenk (Sep 6, 2014)

The MF I paid for 2015 usage in the GL Villa Master Suite was $1691. Included are free golf and a couple of massages; this (golf/massages) is only for owners or direct renters (not exchangers).

Actually, unless we are taking more than 6 people, we always downgrade to the Grand Bliss to get more time.

In our experience, if you don't wash the dishes, either the day or night maids will usually do so - and we tip accordingly. 

In general, MF vary by type of contract (Loft, Tower, GLV, GL, etc) not by addenda within types (MF only if you use, golf / massages, etc). Then there are different rates if you downgrade, split time, depending on your addenda. Vida contracts are largely individualized depending on when you buy and how you negotiate.


----------



## drguy (Sep 6, 2014)

The mf for a 2 bedroom Loft unit is $2345.  Supposed to come with a butler.  We'll see about that...


----------



## mikenk (Sep 6, 2014)

drguy said:


> The mf for a 2 bedroom Loft unit is $2345.  Supposed to come with a butler.  We'll see about that...



DrGuy,

A butler?? I gotta ask. What is the butler expected to do? Lay out the swim suit you plan on wearing each day? A personal chef would be cool - not sure about a butler.

Mike


----------



## Tropical lady (Sep 6, 2014)

Love the "no pay unless use" MF.
We enjoy room service, the restaurants onsite and in town, so dish washing is not a biggie with us.  But when we do cook in, a tip thanks the staff for doing it.   Staff is 2x's per day.....bed, bathroom, general clean, and then turn down service at night and whatever you need.  Dishwasher?.....no big deal.  Just enjoy.......


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 7, 2014)

At one resort I own at you can upgrade to a butler suite.  Butler's duties include unpacking for you, and doing any ironing you may need.  Getting dinner reservations and any other reservations for things like golf, massage, cabanas,etc.  They either have their own golf cart to drive you to other areas of the resort or will call for the shuttle so you don't have to wait.  The butler will also pick up any items you request from the resort shops or stores, like food, alcohol, etc and charge the items to your room.  It's usually two butlers for every three or four units depending on the number of people in each unit.  You have a main butler and a back up assigned.


----------



## richontug (Sep 7, 2014)

Please explain "downgrade to Bliss to get more time"

Rich



mikenk said:


> The MF I paid for 2015 usage in the GL Villa Master Suite was $1691. Included are free golf and a couple of massages; this (golf/massages) is only for owners or direct renters (not exchangers).
> 
> Actually, unless we are taking more than 6 people, we always downgrade to the Grand Bliss to get more time.
> 
> ...


----------



## mikenk (Sep 7, 2014)

richhunt said:


> Please explain "downgrade to Bliss to get more time"
> 
> Rich



If you own at the Grand Luxxe, you can split the units and use in a number of ways per a table in your contract. For example, I can trade my 1 week GL Villa for a 2 bedroom Grand Bliss suite and a 1 bedroom GB suite used together or at different times.

If we are only taking another couple, this makes sense as the 2 bedroom GLV is really a 3 bedroom unit - just wouldn't need that much room.

The trade down options are somewhat different for the Grand Luxxe suites (not villas).

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## rifleman69 (Sep 12, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> Then maybe it was at that Royals that they do it.  I was sure it was someplace in Mexico that they did it when they did the daily housekeeping.  In fact t I thought it was like the full service gas stations in NJ where they purposely didn't put in dishwashers to keep the dishwashing job available.



Grand Luxxe had housekeeping do the dishes when we were there for the soft opening back in 2010(?)


----------



## Irish_Reign (Dec 14, 2014)

We own in the Grand Luxxe and the housekeepers come in twice a day.  They come in the morning to make the beds and clean.  In the evening they come in to turn down your beds, clean if necessary and leave truffles on your bed.  

During both visits they will clean dishes that are in the sink or on the counter.  They have even folded our clothes left laying around as well.  They work very hard and are always very friendly.  We tip them as best as we can...

So there is no need for dishwashers.  The Grand Luxxe is a major step above any timeshare we've owned or visited.


----------



## Irish_Reign (Dec 14, 2014)

Forgot to add some of the rates:

GL Loft $1,280 per week
GL Jr Suited $1,280 per week
GL Master $1,100
GB 1 Bed Suite $1,280
GM Master Suite $1,290

All that I know at this time.


----------



## hazelndick@comcast.net (Dec 15, 2014)

*Grand Luxxe Experiences*

My wife and I have been members of Vidanta for 20 years and love it. We started out at Puerto Vallarta in what would now be called "dinky." Our favorite is Nuevo Vallarta

We now own a Grand Luxxe Spa Tower unit, which has the distinct advantage of you can't get a unit lower than the fifth floor (there aren't any).  My wife has always complained about not getting a view.

The only discouraging thing (as you all know) is the slimy excellent at what they do, sales people. I look this process as a game  that I want to try to win But as someone else has already said, ask a lot of questions and reiterate back to the salesman your understanding of whatever he just said. Also on the taped "registration" process state things that you understand to be true.  When you talk to the "corporate person" on the phone, they want you to answer yes or no and that's all. I also mention any important points when asked a pertinent question, as well as answering the question.  For example, after the question "Have you read and understand the contract, I say 'Yes", but there are some items not clarified in the contract."

Last November (2014) we upgraded with some specific objectives in mind, made sure the salesman knew what we wanted, and signed all the papers.  You have 5 days to cancel.  When I got back to the room I reviewed the contract, called the sales dept. and told them we were going to cancel.  The purpose of the "contract cancellation" person is to get you to not cancel.   We spent several hours with her (and another "superior" she brought in).  She finally lowered the price by over 20%, and added an attachment which allowed us to use our "senior" privileges with our  "residential" weeks.

A few years ago Vidanta, refunded me $7,000 two years after signing a contract. I had  sufficient evidence that showed some "fraud".

 Earlier I read something about "butler" service. I know that with the Spa Unit (and probably some other GLs) you can set up a menu and have a chef come in (for a price) and prepare the whole thing for you.

Money is an issue for us, so I try to keep informed on all the sales tactics used, but we thoroughly enjoy the ambience, the service, the frequency of electric cart service, and the friendliness of all the staff and guests. the wooden paths, the food(we also bring a box of dry oatmeal, tuna fish, mayo and an onion with us so more than half our meals at eaten at the room with very little preparation) 

If money is not an issue for you, just sit back, walk, eat, play some golf, get a marvelous massage, and enjoy one of the greatest vacations in Mexico!

Dick


----------



## drguy (Dec 15, 2014)

Irish_Reign said:


> Forgot to add some of the rates:
> 
> GL Loft $1,280 per week
> GL Jr Suited $1,280 per week
> ...



Our 2 bedroom Loft unit mf is close to $2500 per week.  I'd prefer your $1300.


----------



## bobpark56 (Dec 16, 2014)

*They did as of Nov 2014*



tschwa2 said:


> I thought someone comes in and washes the dishes you leave in the sink?



They did for it us last month. We never had a large pile of dishes, though.

In general, the maid service at the Grand Luxxe on the Riviera Maya is outstanding...as good as the best you will find anywhere. The only place we know of that is as good is at the Grand Marina Porto Bello resorts in Puerto Aventuras. They don't do a nightly turn-down + chocolates, though.


----------

